#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 獸人畫法概論

## 幻貓

有社團學弟想學畫獸人，所以就很熱血地當場畫了一堆圖寫教學~~
不過我不算專業，頂多只能算是自己畫獸人這麼多年的心得跟撇步

===================================
我畫獸人，一方面由「人」入道，一方面由「獸」入道
人體的基本架構要懂，像是肌肉、形狀、動作等
獸類的毛皮畫法、全身形狀、犀利的眼神等
再將兩者的特徵融為一體，即是獸人
所以呢....不要因為討厭人類就拒畫，這樣絕對會非常辛苦


〈某日本獸畫家的簡單統整〉
一般而言中間兩個才算是「獸人」，最左邊那叫「獸耳人」、最右邊那叫「動物」〈廢話!
中間兩個，一個是接近人類，特徵包含〈腳〉掌行、近似人體的大小腿比例、不那麼豐厚的毛
另一個則是套入較多獸類特徵，包含趾行、弓形腿、較厚實的被毛

但是至今「獸人」都沒有一套非常制式的畫法，完全取決於畫家自己的喜好，看是要偏人類多一點、還是多展現野性一點
我自己是偏好野性多一點那種，但要我畫Kemono也是ok〈大概也只會發生在委託的時候


要畫獸人前請確保自己具備以下能力：
第一，毛的畫法
各家有各家的畫法，目前我只會畫出這三種

以一般狼犬的胸毛為例，右上是我自己慣常使用的畫風
中右是只在頭尾兩端做變化，適合走極簡或圖騰風
右下的如果搭配上色技法得當也可以很好看
最忌諱左下的針狀畫法，毛是軟的，請拜託切記一定要會畫曲線！
至於其他筆刷運用畫毛就不多說，請自行到新手秘笈挖寶 :Very Happy: 

第二，獸類特徵
大家都知道貓耳貓尾，但是除了獸耳跟獸尾，還有什麼是獸類特徵？
毛皮剛剛講過了，現在分*頭、爪、尾*三部分來講
*頭*，很關鍵的部分，頭部一崩壞，讀者馬上就會上一頁閃人
而麻煩的是，動物那麼多種，每一種都有不同的頭型，就只能埋頭練下去
這邊舉犬科跟貓科當示範：


可以很明確的比較出鼻吻的長短，狼有狼的長鼻吻、貓科的鼻吻也有特殊的角度及長度
還有其他耳朵大小形狀、鼻子樣式、嘴形、瞳孔形狀等等的差別
光是狼跟貓就差這麼多了，更別說其他種族。唯有多觀察才是上策

*爪*，如果是純動物，那自然就是日常貓狗的腳形了

但是現在講的是獸人，手要怎麼辦？毛毛的人手？有肉墊的獸爪？有肉墊的人手？四指？五指？還是像牛頭人一樣三指？

沒有定見，自己喜歡哪種就挑哪種，雖然這邊混合型手掌畫的有點怪，但就是有畫家可以畫得完全無違和
〈Blotch跟Rukis在這點都處理得很棒，可以去FA找找〉

*尾*，在此請不要跟我提到WOW的狼人，*暴雪沒給他們加尾巴真是瘋了！*
*就是要有一條尾巴在那邊甩啊甩的才叫萌啊啊啊*〈炸毛
是沒什麼大特點，掌握好毛皮的畫法，其實也就差不多了，剩下的就是種族差異
私心畫了毛絨絨超級軟好抱又保暖的三種尾巴~〈大心



第三，外形的掌握
簡單來說就是不要畫成水管手水管腿，有很大比例都會產生強烈的違和感
獸人向來象徵「四肢發達」，有一定的肌肉是應該的
鎖骨、胸肌、腹肌、二頭肌、三頭肌、三角肌、大腿肌群跟小腿肌群，這些不論是人還是獸人，都是肌肉表現的重點
下面畫個簡單的輪廓圖，獸人採用獸類元素較多的那種〈弓形腿、較短的小腿、趾行〉

所以我才會說也要由「人」入道，肌肉上人類跟動物的差別是蠻小的

大抵上就是這些了，剩下的就是自行為獸人創造一個設定、加上服飾印記疤痕項圈這些喇里喇咂的東西啦~
以上幾乎都是公獸的畫法啦，母獸在此還沒有什麼研究〈死 

<hr>自由捐獻箱:3
這篇比較豐富所以底價10塊〈艸

----------


## kl122002

雖然自己是畫畫苦手，不過看見貓貓的介紹也曷滿心想畫的說....
原來獸人也最少有兩種？梟還是偏好近原獸的那一類。　
豐厚的毛才是獸的王道。

當然，也少不了收集捏貓臉的樂趣和固中的令大家滿足的快感(捏...

----------


## Hewie

非常感謝幻貓提供這樣的教學

此教學對不擅於畫獸的我真是一大幫助(激動地握爪)

犬科四肢的骨架一直令我苦爪呢

且爪更是令我頭疼（暈）

有了這教學就可以省掉不少時間呢

感謝～

----------


## 大漠之狼

幻貓真的辛苦了，這篇的確是可以幫道不少夥伴。

在下雖然也會畫一些這方面的圖，不過可沒辦法像這樣講解。

在下根本不會畫骨架比例的那種圈圈線線。

有朋友想學除非是面對面還是很難說得懂。

----------


## 幻貓

to kl122002:
〈不給捏!XDD

to Laiyanis:
不謝 :Smile: 
我其實也只能寫一點入門的心得想法
讓更多人能不帶壓力地畫出自己喜歡的貓貓狗狗~

但是要再追求深層的技法及技術就得要自行去鑽研了
畢竟我也還在摸索><

to ma星：
龍人型啊..我還不是很會畫龍，所以就沒有畫出來了
但如果往後鑽研有成會再另外發一篇研究心得 :Smile:

----------


## Silver．Tain

實際看過幻貓貓的概論才發現我畫的很多獸臉都不像是獸臉啊  :onion_04:  

可能也是因為長久以來的習慣吧...再加上不斷模仿其他人的作品所以被混合了
說真著我還是比較不拿手的是獸的弓形腿...角度總是喬不好  :onion_19:  

以前國中美術老師有對我說過，大部分的畫(如果是人臉的畫，獸人應該也通)，通常都會隱約的透露出本人的長相
只是不知道是真的還是假的就是了...  :onion_07:  
但是我不否認我的畫長的像我自己的臉啦  :onion_29:  


題外話...原來幻貓貓對女生不拿手啊XD
((多看點少女漫畫吧~很有幫助的

像是女生的種類也很多，基本上都是偏向左一的獸耳人是大眾比較能接受的
完全的獸形其實就很難分辨公母了...所以大部分都是由雄性做代表...
((不過還是有例外啦...像是PM裡的長耳兔很常被當成雌性

女性的種類大概就是蘿莉、大姐然後大媽
　　　　身材也分成中性(洗衣板)、一般型和巨乳((看個人需要))

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

看來幻貓也開始著手製作繪圖教學了

每張範例圖看來都是精心製作的，我彷彿能看到精準的外型比例底下被隱藏的無數草稿線，這似乎是幻貓對繪畫的一貫要求?

關於貓的部分頗為受用，先在這裡謝謝摟。


～～～～

話說我改天想開的自動鉛筆的"表現材質技法"專區，蒐集現有和大家自創的自動筆密技，
讓上課偷畫圖或只用自動筆鉛筆的獸友們有更多可以輕鬆得畫出好看簡單的材質，到時候還請大家踴躍分享嚕XD"～

----------


## 卡賓

首先先感謝樓主的分享。
我剛好最近在煩惱畫畫起步的問題，有了樓主的指導我大概知道該從哪裡開始練習。
樓主這邊文章也點出了我個人在作畫中常常犯的小毛病，像是身體比例不對、太細等。

----------


## 呆瓜犬

感覺很完整又易懂的教學，

胸毛部分幫我解了迷思＝口＝....

頭部解析大好！很棒XD（什

獸爪和尾巴也很讚呢！！（拇指

感謝幻貓的教學，敝狼學了不少=W=

----------


## 炎狩

感謝幻貓的教學!!!
這教學對我有很大的幫助呢～(拇指 
[jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## Veritas

超棒的!
以往身型都畫得怪怪的
毛毛邊也畫不好
我一直不由自主地
要畫有點前後錯綜的感覺
看了這篇知道怎麼畫好
最近都練習畫肌肉猛狼.女
各種風格都試試

----------


## 亞ya

我是今天來報到的新人  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
看到這個對我受益良多的教學真是棒  :Laughing:  
沒想到有這麼多畫法
我每個都要來練習看看
謝謝幻貓教學  :Embarassed:

----------


## 時風月˙幽

找到了www
雖然會畫獸人，但都是偏「重視人型」那邊的XD
謝謝帖主的詳細解說囉，會拿來研究下  :Very Happy: 

(是說我是因為要學怎麼畫動物才來的，希望不會被認識的人發現(掩面(?)

----------


## juilungliu

感謝樓主的分享
看完之後我也發現了自己畫畫時的一些缺點
每次畫完後都感覺很失敗
希望看完後能夠有所進步!!

----------


## ALEX

哇...獲益良多
畫獸人之法博大精深 學不來啊...
說起來我也是尾巴控說 0.0
WOW 沒有尾巴 否決!!
WF 沒有尾巴 否決!!
其他很多遊戲也是...為何沒有尾巴 =口=
嘿嘿 話說我還以為"自由捐獻箱"投入後會有發票勒~
呵呵 果然是我想太多 :3

----------


## 曉天狼

原本完全不會畫獸
看了這篇以後受益良多阿
謝謝幻貓大大
WOW美工那麼好的公司竟然沒有把狼人的尾巴裝上去
玩的時候看著背影都絕得好空虛阿
雖然還是創了5隻以上的狼人

----------


## 夢幻(Dream)

我有一個朋友，他是在暴雪公司上班，他從美國出差到台灣，因緣際會之下認識(如果不解釋清楚大概沒人相信)

不過後來就被分配到LOL的部門，也因為這樣，所以他之後就回美國了(淚)

----------


## 夢幻(Dream)

其實我跟大家分享一件事情好了O_O

其實從生物學的角度來看，大部分動物其實都是從同一個動物演化出來的，所以人跟狗的生理結構才會有所相似(這句話怪怪的)

所以只要了解人類的骨架，大概就可以畫出大部分的動物了......

不過也有些動物真的是演化到連老母都認不出來，例如說......你知道蛇和人類有親緣關係嗎?

(蛇其實也有手，不過已經退化到連老媽都認不出來了，不過就這點來看，其實蛇和人是有關係的)

有錯誤請糾正OvO

----------


## 雪麒

> 其實我跟大家分享一件事情好了O_O
> 
> 其實從生物學的角度來看，大部分動物其實都是從同一個動物演化出來的，所以人跟狗的生理結構才會有所相似(這句話怪怪的)
> 
> 所以只要了解人類的骨架，大概就可以畫出大部分的動物了......
> 
> 不過也有些動物真的是演化到連老母都認不出來，例如說......你知道蛇和人類有親緣關係嗎?
> 
> (蛇其實也有手，不過已經退化到連老媽都認不出來了，不過就這點來看，其實蛇和人是有關係的)
> ...


準確些的說法是，從進化論的角度看，生物是由共同祖先进化而来

所以只要了解原生動物的骨架，大概就可以畫出大部分的動物了?

不過小獸我的草履蟲繪圖被動物學老師打了B-……說是核膜邊界不夠清晰……

啊怎麼辦怎麼辦怎麼辦（掩面

------
好啦不開玩笑了，其實動物形態學是一門非常豐富的學科，了解人類骨架對畫獸人很有益不過一般哺乳動物的骨架可都有各自的特點
（當然非哺乳動物就不說了那差別不是一般的大

不過，能掌握人類骨架就可說明繪畫有較強的功底，畫動物自然也會輕鬆許多～

----------


## 牙

那麼虎獸人要如何畫
你會用電繪嗎?
我想學  拜託教我
手繪也可以

----------


## 月凝x貓狼

這...這太受益了  謝謝幻貓貼的這篇文章QwQ(每次畫圖都很苦爪
感覺起來其實不只是入門了 還有更往高階一點的觀念 可是又解釋的很清楚
以前也有看到這種文  但是都是日文根本看不懂 
這篇一定要收藏好 好好反覆才行>  <(筆記

----------

